# بنات واقعه



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*الله يرحمك يا كسـوف :ranting:*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههه اية العسل دة يا واد*:spor2::spor2::spor2:


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الصورة دى باطلة

انت جيبلنا صور اجانب وتقول بنات واقعة

ههههههههههههه

شكرا مارو للصورة الحلوة​


----------



## tamav maria (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
صوره حلوه
ثانكس مارسلينو


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *ههههههههه اية العسل دة يا واد*:spor2::spor2::spor2:




*هههههه بعض ما عندكم يا بت :new6:
*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اهو انا بقى عامل زى الواد دة بالظبط ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ده حال الدنيا
هههههههه
روووعه

شكرا جدا​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
ايش ده 
احنا مش كدة خالص
*​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الصورة دى باطلة
> 
> انت جيبلنا صور اجانب وتقول بنات واقعة
> 
> ...




*اة هما الاجانب دول مش بنى ادميييين :t32:
*​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> صوره حلوه
> ثانكس مارسلينو




*هههههه ثانكس يا عسل*​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اهو انا بقى عامل زى الواد دة بالظبط ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




*ههههههه اهو هنظيط بقى هههههه
*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه اهو هنظيط بقى هههههه
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد بلاش احراج بس احنا فى منتدى وفى ناس بلاش فضايح دلوقتى 
وانا صغنن فعلا كان بيحصل معانا كدا وانا كبير برضة :d
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *اة هما الاجانب دول مش بنى ادميييين :t32:*




لا بنى ادميين

بس بنى ادميين غيرنا

ممكن يكونوا هما واقعين طب احنا مالنا هههههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا بنى ادميين
> 
> بس بنى ادميين غيرنا
> 
> ممكن يكونوا هما واقعين طب احنا مالنا هههههههههههههه​



شوف بقى التلاكيك
مالناش دعوة
هما بنات وانته بنات والقاعدة عامة والدنيا لامه


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ده حال الدنيا
> هههههههه
> روووعه
> 
> شكرا جدا​




*شكرررا يا باشا
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> شوف بقى التلاكيك
> مالناش دعوة
> هما بنات وانته بنات والقاعدة عامة والدنيا لامه


 
نو القاعدة العامة ليها استثناءات

احنا حاجة وهما حاجة جيبولنا مصريين​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> ايش ده
> احنا مش كدة خالص
> *​



*انتوا مش كدة

انتوا ابو كدة بس :t32:
*​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد بلاش احراج بس احنا فى منتدى وفى ناس بلاش فضايح دلوقتى
> وانا صغنن فعلا كان بيحصل معانا كدا وانا كبير برضة :d
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




*ههههه يبقى انت اكيد مش فى مصر :t33:
*​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا بنى ادميين
> 
> بس بنى ادميين غيرنا
> 
> ممكن يكونوا هما واقعين طب احنا مالنا هههههههههههههه​




*ما انتوا اللى علمتوهم الوقعااااااااان :new6:
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*واقعه واقعه ​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا وحياتك فى مصر
ويا تاسونى وجياتك فى مصريين اوحش من كدا خلينا بس ساكتين 
دة انته يا بنات عليكم حاجات


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا وحياتك فى مصر
> ويا تاسونى وجياتك فى مصريين اوحش من كدا خلينا بس ساكتين
> دة انته يا بنات عليكم حاجات


 
هههههههههههه اكييد فيه

بس الاستثناءات مش القاعدة العامة​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ما انتوا اللى علمتوهم الوقعااااااااان :new6:*


 

نووووو طبعا

هما بايزين احنا مالنا ههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ايون فعلا
دوله اجانب يعني عندهم كل شئ مباح
ومفيش فرق بين بنت وولد
وكمان دوله عيال صغيرة ومعتقدش في حد بياخد علي العيال
واللي بياخد علي العيال يبقي ..........
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> ايون فعلا
> دوله اجانب يعني عندهم كل شئ مباح
> ومفيش فرق بين بنت وولد
> وكمان دوله عيال صغيرة ومعتقدش في حد بياخد علي العيال
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههه اللى يمشى ورا العيال ..........*

*اهى واحدة لا تعرفنى ولا تعرفك*

*وبتقول رأيها بمنتهى الصراحة ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## just member (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الله
شكلهم عسول خالص


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههه اللى يمشى ورا العيال ..........*​
> 
> *اهى واحدة لا تعرفنى ولا تعرفك*​
> 
> *وبتقول رأيها بمنتهى الصراحة ههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفة يا كوينا مال مارو ومالنا
علي طول قارش ملحتنا مع اننا غلابة وطيبين وفي حالنا​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفة يا كوينا مال مارو ومالنا
> علي طول قارش ملحتنا مع اننا غلابة وطيبين وفي حالنا


 

والله حاولنا نعالجه ههههههههههههه

بس الدكاترة قاله ميؤس منه ( هوبليس كيس )​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مين الى غلبانين؟ وطيبين وفى حالهم ؟ 
البنات
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اجدد نكتة دى هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> والله حاولنا نعالجه ههههههههههههه​
> 
> بس الدكاترة قاله ميؤس منه ( هوبليس كيس )​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب يا بنتي كده فضحتيه
استري عليه طيب​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما خلالاص ياختى انتى وهى بدل ما نرررررش ميه نااااار :ranting:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> مين الى غلبانين؟ وطيبين وفى حالهم ؟
> البنات
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اجدد نكتة دى هههههههههههههههههههه


 
ودايما معانا

هتعرف الجديد هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ما خلالاص ياختى انتى وهى بدل ما نرررررش ميه نااااار :ranting:*




دى بنشربها على الريق الصبح​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ما خلالاص ياختى انتى وهى بدل ما نرررررش ميه نااااار :ranting:*​


 

بقي كده
خير تعمل شر تلقي
كوينا افضحيه براحتك وسيحي زي ما انتي عايزة​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> دى بنشربها على الريق الصبح​





marmora jesus قال:


> بقي كده
> خير تعمل شر تلقي
> كوينا افضحيه براحتك وسيحي زي ما انتي عايزة​




*الله يرحمك يا اانوووثه :a82:
*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انوثه مين بس ما خلاص دى ماتت والسنوية المئويه بكرة​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *الله يرحمك يا اانوووثه :a82:*​


 

لا والنبي​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *الله يرحمك يا اانوووثه :a82:
> *




ويحسن اليك ابقا تعالى عزى ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انوثه مين بس ما خلاص دى ماتت والسنوية المئويه بكرة​


 
لالالالا دى كانت امبارح

راحت عليك يا خسارة ههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

يلا مش مشكلة هقرا عليها الفاتحة ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> يلا مش مشكلة هقرا عليها الفاتحة ههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
اعمل سبيل

واهو يبقى صدقة جارية ههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

خلاص هعملك كولدير ميه بارده هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> خلاص هعملك كولدير ميه بارده هههههههههههههههههههههه


 

انشاء الله ينكتبلك فى ميزان حسناتك هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

انا حاسة اننا بوزنا لمارو موضوعه

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا حاسة اننا بوزنا لمارو موضوعه
> 
> ههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقى تقريبا طيب يلا نعمل موضوع مستقل عن الحسانات والانوثه المتوفيه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى تقريبا طيب يلا نعمل موضوع مستقل عن الحسانات والانوثه المتوفيه


 
​لا استنى لما مارو  يطردنا هههههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​لا استنى لما مارو  يطردنا هههههههههههههه​



دة هيقتلونا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دة احنا تنحين اوى هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> دة هيقتلونا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دة احنا تنحين اوى هههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههه انا بردو حسيت

انى غلسة اوووى ههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا بردو حسيت
> 
> انى غلسة اوووى ههههههههه​



نفس الاحساس بجد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*
التاااااااااااااار ولا العاااااااااااااااااااااار 

مين دىىىىى مش من حدانا اكييييييييد 

كان زمانا طخيناها عياريييييييين يابووووووى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انشاء الله ينكتبلك فى ميزان حسناتك هههههههههههه​





tasoni queena قال:


> انا حاسة اننا بوزنا لمارو موضوعه
> 
> ههههههههههههههه





jesus.my.life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى تقريبا طيب يلا نعمل موضوع مستقل عن الحسانات والانوثه المتوفيه​





tasoni queena قال:


> لا استنى لما مارو  يطردنا هههههههههههههه​





tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا بردو حسيت
> 
> انى غلسة اوووى ههههههههه​





jesus.my.life قال:


> نفس الاحساس بجد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




*انا بقوووووووول نلعب بعيد بقىىىىىىى :act23:
*​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايون فعلا
> دوله اجانب يعني عندهم كل شئ مباح
> ومفيش فرق بين بنت وولد
> وكمان دوله عيال صغيرة ومعتقدش في حد بياخد علي العيال
> ...




*بلاش حجج فاضيه ياختى :act19:
*​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> الله
> شكلهم عسول خالص



*ثانكس مرورك يا مان
*​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *
> التاااااااااااااار ولا العاااااااااااااااااااااار
> 
> مين دىىىىى مش من حدانا اكييييييييد
> ...



*ودى مين دى كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان :act23:

مش بنت اللى فى الصورة دى يااااختى*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *انتوا مش كدة
> 
> انتوا ابو كدة بس :t32:
> *​



*لا احنا مش كدة
احنا رقاق وبنتكسف :love34:
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *بلاش حجج فاضيه ياختى :act19:*​


 

لا والنبي​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *لا احنا مش كدة
> احنا رقاق وبنتكسف :love34:
> *​




*رقاق باللحمه ولا رقاق بالمشروم ؟ علشان ابقى عارف بس :smile01
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا والنبي​




*لا والمسيح :t9:
*​


----------



## Nemo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الواد مزبهل ع الاخر
بطلللللللللللللل
البنات دى مستورده وتعتبر خارج الكلام واحنا غيرهم هههههههههههههه
ميرسى مارسلينو جامد اوى


----------



## انريكي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> الواد مزبهل ع الاخر
> بطلللللللللللللل
> البنات دى مستورده وتعتبر خارج الكلام واحنا غيرهم هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى مارسلينو جامد اوى


ههههههههههههههههههه

ولي ماقولتي ان البنت مزبهلة

هههههههههه

الله يرحمك يا كسوف

شكرا يا غالي ع الصورة او ع الفضيحة ديه

الرب يباركك


----------



## Nemo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ولي ماقولتي ان البنت مزبهلة
> 
> ...



لأ اصل البنت مرنلحة ومش متأثرة بحاجة 
أما هو مستغرب ع الاخر هههههههههههه
هو فى ولد بيتكسف ههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> الواد مزبهل ع الاخر
> بطلللللللللللللل
> البنات دى مستورده وتعتبر خارج الكلام واحنا غيرهم هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى مارسلينو جامد اوى




*هههههه يلهوى على الحجه الحمضانه بتاعتكم 

هى بنااااات بره دى مش بناااااات زيكم  :gy0000:
*​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ولي ماقولتي ان البنت مزبهلة
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه عسل يا انريكي*​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> لأ اصل البنت مرنلحة ومش متأثرة بحاجة
> أما هو مستغرب ع الاخر هههههههههههه
> هو فى ولد بيتكسف ههههههههههههه




*اةةة فى ياااااااااختى هو احنا مش بنحس ولا اييييييه :t7:
*​


----------



## انريكي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> لأ اصل البنت مرنلحة ومش متأثرة بحاجة
> أما هو مستغرب ع الاخر هههههههههههه
> هو فى ولد بيتكسف ههههههههههههه


بصي ع الصوره اكويز يا نيمو متخلنيش اتعصب هههههههههههههههه

شوفي مين الي عايز ؟  هاااااااااااااا شفتيها هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الصورة دى باطلة​
> 
> انت جيبلنا صور اجانب وتقول بنات واقعة​
> ههههههههههههه​
> ...


اسمها بنت    :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
شكرا  يا  مارو  لاثباتك للحقيقة  دى​


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> بصي ع الصوره اكويز يا نيمو متخلنيش اتعصب هههههههههههههههه
> 
> شوفي مين الي عايز ؟  هاااااااااااااا شفتيها هههههههههههههههههههه




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## zama (30 نوفمبر 2010)

يا أبنى هى طمعانة فى العربية بتاعته  ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك حبيبي  ..


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اسمها بنت    :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
> شكرا  يا  مارو  لاثباتك للحقيقة  دى​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> يا أبنى هى طمعانة فى العربية بتاعته  ..
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أشكرك حبيبي  ..




*ثااااااانكس ياعسل
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حلوة خالص*

*+++*​


----------



## marcelino (5 ديسمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوة خالص*
> 
> *+++*​




*ثانكس يا جميل
*​


----------



## نفرتاري (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*واضح انها معندهاش وقت


بعدين انا حاسة انه اخوها اصلا
هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى مارسيلينو*


----------



## sony_33 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*ياريتنا اجانب
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا جميل على الصورة الحلوة دى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 ديسمبر 2010)

> اسمها بنت :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
> شكرا يا مارو لاثباتك للحقيقة دى​


 
لا طبعا دول غيرنا

اخلاقهم مش زينا

ملناش دعوة بيهم ههههههههه​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه
لا تعليق


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *واضح انها معندهاش وقت
> 
> 
> بعدين انا حاسة انه اخوها اصلا
> ...




*اخوووووووها يسلالالالالالالالام :w00t:
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ياريتنا اجانب
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا يا جميل على الصورة الحلوة دى*​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------

